# what size jar?



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

A 12 oz bear holds 1 lb of honey. I sell honey by the pound and fill the jars weighing them but some want a quart of honey which I sell as a 2 1/2 pound jar of honey. I have found that to please the customers you need more than 1 type or quanity.
Our normal display has 8 oz jars, 1 pound jars, 2 pound jars, 5 pound jugs and 1 pound bears. I will also fill their containers and charge $4.00 a pound.
I do have several customers that purchase full medium frames at $21.00 plus a deposit of $2.00 on the frame and I have 2 customers that purchase a 60 pound bottling bucket with a $30.00 deposit on the bucket.
Clint


Clint


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

Cool. I will definitely do more than one size, but I've found jars that are specific to honey weight. The hex jars I found did not specify honey weight, but fluid oz volume.


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

*Heritage*,

The Kelley print catalog has a cross reference for containers matching fl. oz. capacities to actual honey weight. I've found it to be a helpful reference.

Although their internet catalog does not have the same table, each container entry gives you the honey capacity by weight. For their hex jars, the following is the web address: 
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

There is no given density for honey. The density depends on what sugars it contains and how dry it is. The only way to get an exact weight in a container is to weigh the contents.

I only weigh a certain number of jars when I start bottling from a new batch, note where the proper weight fills to, and then fill the rest of that batch by volume. It's not really the proper way to do things, but it works for me.


----------

